

Did AT&T just create a pay-for-play mobile Internet? - jackgavigan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/06/did-att-just-create-a-pay-for-play-mobile-internet/

======
poopsintub
No, because you'll be locked down to the company's domain like when you take a
Southwest flight.

"The company that connects you to the Internet should not be in a position to
control what you do on the Internet," said Michael Weinberg, acting co-
president of the consumer advocacy group Public Knowledge.

